# (AL and MD) HR/SH Yellow Lab stud dog



## Tina McAdam (Mar 30, 2011)

*(AL and FL) MACH/SH Yellow Lab stud dog*

Duncan
MACH HR Highland Hunter in the Mist SH, MX, MXJ CD, RE, OF
Owner (amatuer) trained. Natural pheasant pointer
DOB 6/24/04
Hips:Good
CNM:Clear
EIC: Clear
Eyes:Cerf
60 lbs

Duncan is a hard charging retriever when hunting and a great all around companion. He has been trained and titled in hunting, obedience and agility. If we knew more about hunt training he would have made the master level, but our knowledge limited us.
He has hunted ducks, geese and is a natural pheasant hunter.
He has a great pedigree, full of FC, AFC, HRCH and GRHRCH’s, available on request.

Sire – FC AFC Teddy’s Ebonstar James (Jamie)
Dam – HRCH Cropper’s Waterfowl Zoie D (Zoie)

Bill & Tina McAdam – [email protected]


----------

